# How to get a Taurus Fixed? Terrible customer support.



## Stan Gulley (Jul 1, 2020)

I bought a Taurus 605 about a year ago. The trigger froze up right out of the box so I mailed it back. One week later it arrived. I waited 3 months to shoot it because it appeared to function until I fire live ammo.. The cylinder fell out on the ground.. just before the pandemic. I had to pay for shipping the 2nd time even though I only got 5 shots out of the revolver.
They got it on March 10 and their max wait time is 12 weeks.. i'm now on my 16th week and they say they are trying to get to it?
What would you do if a company stonewalls, won't refund, or exchange for a new one? I've waited patient for almost a year now and Taurus USA.. just ignores my emails now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Hold on, I am sure one of our Taurus fans will pull out their list of Taurus' reasons that they can't get their act together, but they have never had a malfunction.
Seems they all get their trusty Taurus back in the blink of an eye.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stan Gulley said:


> I bought a Taurus 605 about a year ago. The trigger froze up right out of the box so I mailed it back. One week later it arrived. I waited 3 months to shoot it because it appeared to function until I fire live ammo.. The cylinder fell out on the ground.. just before the pandemic. I had to pay for shipping the 2nd time even though I only got 5 shots out of the revolver.
> They got it on March 10 and their max wait time is 12 weeks.. i'm now on my 16th week and they say they are trying to get to it?
> What would you do if a company stonewalls, won't refund, or exchange for a new one? I've waited patient for almost a year now and Taurus USA.. just ignores my emails now.


You need to talk to a Human, emails are only useful if the other party is quickly responding. 
https://www.taurususa.com/company/contact-us/


----------



## Stan Gulley (Jul 1, 2020)

pic said:


> You need to talk to a Human, emails are only useful if the other party is quickly responding.
> https://www.taurususa.com/company/contact-us/


Of course I've talked to a human twice and its takes an entire hour on hold.. You try it sometime.. Its the same as the chat room. We are working on it as hard as we can. Hope to have it back to you soon.. same response for the past 3 months.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

All these complaint's about Taurus CS can't be BS. I own nine Taurus guns, I've only sent one back for a magazine issue. I got it back in eight working day's. That does not help your issue. I think because my gun a TX22, was new on the market a special effort was made to get these guns back on line. That's conjecture on my part, of course. I would stay on the line until you talk to a person. I'm not making excuses for Taurus, not repairing a gun in three months is terrible. I do know Taurus guns in my area are completely sold out as are other brands. I'm sure the push to get more product out there isn't helping the poor CS.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stan Gulley said:


> Of course I've talked to a human twice and its takes an entire hour on hold.. You try it sometime.. Its the same as the chat room. We are working on it as hard as we can. Hope to have it back to you soon.. same response for the past 3 months.


Good luck , hope the gun works out to a your satisfaction when it's all done.


----------



## Stan Gulley (Jul 1, 2020)

Tangof said:


> All these complaint's about Taurus CS can't be BS. I own nine Taurus guns, I've only sent one back for a magazine issue. I got it back in eight working day's. That does not help your issue. I think because my gun a TX22, was new on the market a special effort was made to get these guns back on line. That's conjecture on my part, of course. I would stay on the line until you talk to a person. I'm not making excuses for Taurus, not repairing a gun in three months is terrible. I do know Taurus guns in my area are completely sold out as are other brands. I'm sure the push to get more product out there isn't helping the poor CS.


Not 3 months,, a whole year.. They tried to fix it because it didn't work brand new. I had to pay shipping the 2nd time because they didn't actually ever fix it.. 2nd time around.. so in Aug 2019 that's when I purchased in... never worked (at all).

But yeah,, they might fix it and all is good. Just not good enough to ever buy another one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Stan Gulley said:


> Not 3 months,, a whole year.. They tried to fix it because it didn't work brand new. I had to pay shipping the 2nd time because they didn't actually ever fix it.. 2nd time around.. so in Aug 2019 that's when I purchased in... never worked (at all).
> 
> But yeah,, they might fix it and all is good. Just not good enough to ever buy another one.


Don't blame you a bit. That would sour anyone.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Here we go again. Just a reminder to anyone who's considering buying another gun or especially for first time gun buyers. Don't even consider buying a Taurus. It's a crap shoot at best, you may be better off playing the lotto.

Unless you're buying a gun strictly for target shooting with absolutely no intention of using it for self defense. The last thing that anyone needs is for their gun to crap out when they need it most. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus.


Yea, but too many times on gun forums, ya get attacked for saying so. I usually only wade into Taurus threads on infrequent occasions on all the gun forums I am on. It's usually a waste of time.

With the price of ammo, it's worth buying something better - even if it costs just a little more initially. Heck, I bought an M&P Shield for $249 back in Jan 2020. They were even cheaper than that in Dec, with a rebate.

As for the original poster - word on various forums is that servicing is taking in excess of 12-14 weeks right now (at Taurus). Sorry.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, but too many times on gun forums, ya get attacked for saying so. I usually only wade into Taurus threads on infrequent occasions on all the gun forums I am on. It's usually a waste of time.
> 
> With the price of ammo, it's worth buying something better - even if it costs just a little more initially. Heck, I bought an M&P Shield for $249 back in Jan 2020. They were even cheaper than that in Dec, with a rebate.
> 
> As for the original poster - word on various forums is that servicing is taking in excess of 12-14 weeks right now (at Taurus). Sorry.


That's right, consider the cost of the ammo. Plus months down the road you're not gonna miss the money at all. But, you're stuck with the cheaper product.
I don't like hearing about anybody's purchase becoming a disappointment.
After all, we didn't go buy that new gun to add STRESS TO OUR LIVES,
Lol 
Happy upcoming Fourth of July,
Pic


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Happy upcoming Fourth of July,


Same to you, Pic, and all the rest of the fine gentlemen here. The rest of you, enjoy your Biden rally!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried my best to talk myself out of purchasing the two Taurus revolvers that I do own.

It must have been quite a sight to behold. Me........arguing with myself. I almost never do that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Same to you, Pic, and all the rest of the fine gentlemen here. The rest of you, enjoy your Biden rally!
> 
> GW



I'm already setting up my fireworks, I went all out this year.
Just don't know where to point them in a safe direction.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I tried my best to talk myself out of purchasing the two Taurus revolvers that I do own.
> 
> It must have been quite a sight to behold. Me........arguing with myself. I almost never do that.


The finishing looked beautiful, the action felt decent. 
That's two pluses,,,why fire them and possibly ruin a good purchase,lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still trying to recall how I went about purchasing them. Not sure if I saw either one in a brick & mortar store, or I bought them when I had an FFL. 

I do have a thing about .38 cal. revolvers. Not sure why, but to me, they're just cool. One with a 3" heavy bbl., even more so.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Here we go again. Just a reminder to anyone who's considering buying another gun or especially for first time gun buyers. Don't even consider buying a Taurus. It's a crap shoot at best, you may be better off playing the lotto.
> 
> Unless you're buying a gun strictly for target shooting with absolutely no intention of using it for self defense. The last thing that anyone needs is for their gun to crap out when they need it most. Let the buyer beware.


Naw, I don't agree. I've heard several reliable reports that they do make fantastic paperweights. And you can also throw them at somebody too! Had I no other option I would carry one. But then, I do have other options so I leave my range Taurus' home unless I'm going to the range.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Stan Gulley said:


> I bought a Taurus 605 about a year ago. The trigger froze up right out of the box so I mailed it back. One week later it arrived. I waited 3 months to shoot it because it appeared to function until I fire live ammo.. The cylinder fell out on the ground.. just before the pandemic. I had to pay for shipping the 2nd time even though I only got 5 shots out of the revolver.
> They got it on March 10 and their max wait time is 12 weeks.. i'm now on my 16th week and they say they are trying to get to it?
> What would you do if a company stonewalls, won't refund, or exchange for a new one? I've waited patient for almost a year now and Taurus USA.. just ignores my emails now.


Just like I said about a week or two ago, I sold off all my Taurus wares. It was not the ones I had that were trouble, but IF THEY WERE TO HAVE TROUBLE, I would have been screwed getting anything done, in a timely manner. They have got to have the worse CS that I have ever seen....I'm on a Taurus forum, and have owned a few myself, so I know.

If Taurus had great CS, then buying the gun for a plinker or range gun would most certainly be worth what they are asking for them, but they don't have good CS, it's bad. You would not believe some of the BS excuses they give people for their lack of turn around time.

When you get it back, trade it off and move on....I did.


----------

